# Making chocolate pasta tonight.



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm making this! And I'm serving it with rasberry sauce instead of tomatoe sauce and serving it with chicken mole.


----------



## amber (Jul 20, 2006)

I have to give you credit it does sound adventurous and different, but not terribly appealing to me.  Who knows though, maybe it tastes fantastic.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the package right here and it looks really yummy. Its pasta with sugar and cocoa. Ingredients: Enriched semolina ([list of big words that always come in parenthasis after enriched semilina]), sugar, cocoa. And although I've heared chicken mole (chicken seasoned with chocolate) is yucky, there's a recipe on the back suggesting I serve it with it and I at least want to try it. "Savory chicken mole". Hmm. I like savory chocolate dishes.


----------



## marmar (Jul 20, 2006)

I was thinking chicken mole wouldn't go well with chocolate pasta, because it doesn't taste chocolatey, its usually spicy. But if it says it goes with it, it might be a different chicken mole, not one with its original flavor.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

It is a spicy mole. 
Okay, I just went to the store and got all the suplies I need. From the savory chocolate-chicken and pasta dinner, to the sweet choclate rasberry pasta dessert. A chocolate lovers dream.
And while I was at costco I put some rasberries on my chocolate frozen yogurt berry sundea. Will I ever bore of these flavors?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

Speaking to an invisible audience of members:
The sauce is simmering. All of the spices have come together really beautifully in a "symphany" of taste. There are just minor notes of cocoa, but I really like this complex flavor. Not too spicy either (which is good for me). More earthy. I guess I'm supposed to spoon this sauce over the pasta while its hot, and spoon the rasberry sauce and creme fraiche (I made a quik creme fraiche with sour creme + heavy cream) over it when its gotten cold afterwords for dessert. This should be interesting.


----------



## candelbc (Jul 20, 2006)

I think it is a great idea.. I once made Chocolate Ravioli to serve as a dessert with a full Italian meal. It was a huge hit!

-Brad


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

Mmm, yummy chicken mole in my tummy. It was a pretty healthy recipe too, especially since I used 99% fat free chicken. I had warm pasta and then spooned a bunch of the chicken-sauce over it. It had satueed onions and garlic and tomatoes and eight spices and all that good stuff in it. My friend made a salad with strawberry sauce and rasberries for the side. The pasta turned out to be more savory, not sweet. You couldn't taste the chocolate until you really chewed the pasta, and it tasted like bittersweet chocolate then. But as a starch. Afterwords the chocolate tasted definatly more desserty. I had chilled it in the fridge and as soon as dinner was done I served us (my freind and I) cold chocolate pasta with add-your-own toppings. I had it with rasberry creme, rasberries, chocolate syrup, slivered almonds, honey, chocolate whipped cream, and a little marshmallow fluff. I tend to always way over do it on the toppings with flavors that don't even go together. I do the "little bit 'o everything" thing and its never all that good and I need to work on that habit. So there was my evening as far as food goes. And now I have this insomnia to deal with.


----------



## LesleyP (Sep 19, 2006)

this sounds like a marvelous idea and certainly different.

I have prepared chilli and sundried tomato pasta before but never heard of anything like this.  If I do give it a try i will let you know how I get on.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 19, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> I'm making this! And I'm serving it with rasberry sauce instead of tomatoe sauce and serving it with chicken mole.


 

Is it made as a dessert?

Does it taste more like pasta... or more like chocolate...
If it's more chocolate this might be something I'd like to make for my girlfriend.


----------



## Banana Brain (Sep 20, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Is it made as a dessert?
> 
> Does it taste more like pasta... or more like chocolate...
> If it's more chocolate this might be something I'd like to make for my girlfriend.


Its more savory than sweet, you have to add choclate sauce to make it a dessert. It doesn't taste like chocholate until after you chew it up, but not sweet chocholate. Just cocoa.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh okay...
Maybe I'll get some ...someday....somehow

Thanks


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 20, 2006)

omg! i'd have never thunk it! i will try it.


----------



## prada (Sep 21, 2006)

dessert for dinner????? gotta try that out one day

does the pasta taste like cocoa??? or is it like those vegetable pasta (spinash, squash) that tasted like ordinary pasta and the only difference is that they are more colourful


----------



## XeniA (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah, Gobo! I was just about to do a "calling all cars" for you! If ever there were a pasta that just shouted "Gobo!" this is it!


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 21, 2006)

am i missing it?  is the pasta made with chocolate in it, or is it simply choc. sauce on top of regular pasta?

-Captain Curious


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 21, 2006)

Making chocolate pasta tonight doesn't sound very appealing to me.

Good luck with it and a have a nice day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## mish (Sep 21, 2006)

Let us know how it turns out. Re chocolate and pasta, another recipe came to mind -- a banana-filled ravioli with a chocolate sauce and a squash filled ravioli with chocolate shavings. Must admit the thought of chocolate spaghetti, has never appealed to my senses... but again, let us know your results.  The chocolate pasta dishes I've seen always seem to crop up around Valentine's Day.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Ah, Gobo! I was just about to do a "calling all cars" for you! If ever there were a pasta that just shouted "Gobo!" this is it!


 

:P Yeah
I asked my girlfriend if she'd like to try that.
She said no
She very closed minded when it comes to food.


----------

